# Soll ich einen bauen?



## Tina Turner

Hola a todos.

¿Alguien puede decirme qué significa esta frase? "Soll ich einen bauen?". Es una línea de una película, y la escena es un chico y una chica que recién se están conociendo. Ella está triste y él le pregunta si ella quiere estar sola. Ella dice que no y él hace esa pregunta. Los dos se ríen después y, en seguida, ella dice que no. ¿Él podría estar preguntándole si quiere que le exprima un porro?

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Normalerweise müsste er sie fragen:
Soll ich (uns) einen Joint drehen?

Normalmente tendría que preguntarle a ella:
Debo liar (nos) un porro?*_


----------



## Tina Turner

Gracias, @Tonerl !


----------



## bwprius

In 5 Minuten einen perfekten Joint bauen (perfekten Joint bauen)​
El uso de "bauen" para liar un porro etc. es, al menos para mí, inusual.


----------



## Tonerl

bwprius said:


> El uso de "bauen" para liar un porro etc. es, al menos para mí, inusual.


_*Ein Joint (auch Tüte) ist ein mit Cannabisprodukten (meist Haschisch oder Marihuana) gefülltes Papier, das „zusammengedreht“ wird, um es zu rauchen !*_

„_*Zum Drehen des Joints“ gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern in Länge, Breite und Papierbeschaffenheit variierende, spezielle Zigarettenpapiere .*

*Eine andere Methode ist das Stopfen !!!*_


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> El uso de "bauen" para liar un porro etc. es, al menos para mí, inusual.



Se usa con frecuencia. No te puedo dar estadísticas ni corroborar con fuentes. "Eine Tüte bauen" lo tengo oído bastante.


----------



## Tina Turner

Alemanita said:


> Se usa con frecuencia. No te puedo dar estadísticas ni corroborar con fuentes. "Eine Tüte bauen" lo tengo oído bastante.


Gracias!


----------

